# No P.M.O. August Accountability Thread



## tyronelite (Aug 1, 2021)

*Bringing back some tradition.

If you'd like to participate comment below saying "in". Easiest way to track everyone 

If you fail you MUST change your avi to the coomer meme for the rest of the month

Intercourse, Blowjobs, Handjobs ARE SAFE














@Gargantuan @Kingkellz @Alexanderr Pin Please *


----------



## Jkwww (Aug 1, 2021)

I'm in


----------



## cumbutamoren (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Aug 1, 2021)

In


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Aug 1, 2021)

In, though Im prolly gonna fail 3 or 4 days in


----------



## BrownBoy (Aug 1, 2021)

Inside your mom already


----------



## Patient A (Aug 1, 2021)

Love the ethnic coomers 

I’m in


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Aug 1, 2021)

Can i start from tomorrow I failed hard today before seeing the thread I fapped 4 times maybe


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Aug 1, 2021)

whats pmo?

personal mommy orgasm?


----------



## tonykingusa (Aug 1, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> *Bringing back some tradition.
> 
> If you'd like to participate comment below saying "in". Easiest way to track everyone
> 
> ...


controversial question but is escortmaxxing counted as a relapse? i mean..one's paying to bust their but for 15 mins of pleasure..no?


----------



## chadison (Aug 1, 2021)

tonykingusa said:


> controversial question but is escortmaxxing counted as a relapse? i mean..one's paying to bust their but for 15 mins of pleasure..no?


I'd probably say yes. It's basically assisted masturbation because you're paying to get it; versus validational sex where the girl actually wants to f/w you.


----------



## Tyronecell (Aug 1, 2021)

I'm in


----------



## tonykingusa (Aug 1, 2021)

chadison said:


> I'd probably say yes. It's basically assisted masturbation because you're paying to get it; versus validational sex where the girl actually wants to f/w you.i s


i see. i remember you. you did my rating with you and others last time. I'm in the process of leanmaxxing still fatcel (30% BF). should i escortmaxx until I'm HTN (like you said) or do moderation (once a week) fap or (once a week) escortmaxx? or still do PUA. tell me your suggestion


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 1, 2021)

chadison said:


> I'd probably say yes. It's basically assisted masturbation because you're paying to get it; versus validational sex where the girl actually wants to f/w you.


Many times it’s about the chase and not the actual sex itself.


----------



## chadison (Aug 1, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Many times it’s about the chase and not the actual sex itself.


Yeah I would never buy a hooker personally, there's something cool about actually running game, building rapport and then physically escalating, the whole process is kind of dumb when viewed in the macro, but fun in the micro. Have days where I hate it and days where I really enjoy it


----------



## chadison (Aug 1, 2021)

tonykingusa said:


> i see. i remember you. you did my rating with you and others last time. I'm in the process of leanmaxxing still fatcel (30% BF). should i escortmaxx until I'm HTN (like you said) or do moderation (once a week) fap or (once a week) escortmaxx? or still do PUA. tell me your suggestion


That's really up to you man, I can give you my opinion but at the end of the day it's your life. I would do an occasional fap if you have a high sex drive/are super horny, otherwise just don't prioritize it and stay focused on other things. That's what I do. It's always better to just wait till it's with a woman since porn is a huge waste of time, and you can take that hooker money to investments instead


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 1, 2021)

chadison said:


> Yeah I would never buy a hooker personally, there's something cool about actually running game, building rapport and then physically escalating, the whole process is kind of dumb when viewed in the macro, but fun in the micro. Have days where I hate it and days where I really enjoy it


Yeah exactly and it’s important to develop the skills/confidence so you know that you can attracts girls rather than taking a shortcut. Developing game will help you in all areas of life because cold approaching girls, making conversation, etc. is really good for your social skills.


----------



## Adriana Lima (Aug 1, 2021)

Count me IN king


----------



## Deleted member 761 (Aug 1, 2021)

*in*


----------



## chadison (Aug 1, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Yeah exactly and it’s important to develop the skills/confidence so you know that you can attracts girls rather than taking a shortcut. Developing game will help you in all areas of life because cold approaching girls, making conversation, etc. is really good for your social skills.


Most guys ik irl are afraid to approach girls. I'm not sure if it's because they have been rejected a lot in the past, because they don't see themselves as high value, or just because she's pretty and they're afraid of being embarrassed/not being able to access her pussy. When you're extremely bold with women and above average in looks it's a rare combo, even above average guys I know are generally pretty shy. Women love it because it implicitly demonstrates you are high value and have success in other areas just like you said. Thus, game is NOT cope.


----------



## tonykingusa (Aug 1, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Yeah exactly and it’s important to develop the skills/confidence so you know that you can attracts girls rather than taking a shortcut. Developing game will help you in all areas of life because cold approaching girls, making conversation, etc. is really good for your social skills.


Im ethnic fatcel. currently working on leanmaxxing (i have decent template). I do have occasional success with Game and Pickup but the numbers game is too much currently. (due to my low PSL currently). I have the social skills and confidence. just limited due to fatcel. So while i go to the gym I wanted to know if escortmaxxing is better than fapping. I still have to exercise my Sex muscles dont i?


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 1, 2021)

chadison said:


> Most guys ik irl are afraid to approach girls. I'm not sure if it's because they have been rejected a lot in the past, because they don't see themselves as high value, or just because she's pretty and they're afraid of being embarrassed/not being able to access her pussy. When you're extremely bold with women and above average in looks it's a rare combo, even above average guys I know are generally pretty shy. Women love it because it implicitly demonstrates you are high value and have success in other areas just like you said. Thus, game is NOT cope.


Look good (above average) + hit on lots of girls = get laid a lot


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 1, 2021)

tonykingusa said:


> Im ethnic fatcel. currently working on leanmaxxing (i have decent template). I do have occasional success with Game and Pickup but the numbers game is too much (due to my low PSL currently). So while i go to the gym i wanted to see if escortmaxxing is better than fapping. I still have to exercise my Sex muscles dont i?


EC stack for fat loss (ephedrine and caffeine). This is if you are unable to cut calories. Or you could get an adderall script and run 5-10 mg per day. Intermittent fast for 16 hours a day. Should lose the weight fast.


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 1, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> *Bringing back some tradition.
> 
> If you'd like to participate comment below saying "in". Easiest way to track everyone
> 
> ...


*I'm in, godwilling, i make it 30 days. Wish me luck buyos



*


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 2, 2021)

I’m in


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Aug 2, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> I’m in


what is it?


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Aug 2, 2021)

tongue and cheek said:


> what is it?


@tyronelite explain nigga stop laughing and answer the damm question


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 2, 2021)

tongue and cheek said:


> @tyronelite explain nigga stop laughing and answer the damm question





tyronelite said:


> comment below saying "in"


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Aug 2, 2021)

tyronelite said:


>


?


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Aug 2, 2021)

Damn, I'll have to challenge my addiction hard


----------



## Patient A (Aug 2, 2021)

Should I stay or should I coom?

if I stay there will be trouble… if I coom there will be double…


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 2, 2021)

Patient A said:


> Should I stay or should I coom?
> 
> if I stay there will be trouble… if I coom there will be double…


Stay. Go through the pain with us


----------



## Patient A (Aug 2, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Stay. Go through the pain with us


----------



## .👽. (Aug 2, 2021)

1 month is impossible dude


----------



## one job away (Aug 2, 2021)

Doesn’t no fap reduce testosterone after 7 days?


----------



## kebabcoper (Aug 2, 2021)

I’m kinda late, but I’m in.


----------



## ChristianChad (Aug 2, 2021)

in


----------



## lutte (Aug 2, 2021)

I'm i-i-i...


----------



## ChristianChad (Aug 2, 2021)

lutte said:


> I'm i-i-i...
> View attachment 1252823


you can try again homie


----------



## XANAX (Aug 2, 2021)

I've been on a roll since July 8  . let's go for more


----------



## Patient A (Aug 3, 2021)

XANAX said:


> I've been on a roll since July 8  . let's go for more


Inject T


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Aug 3, 2021)

Any tips? I got into nofap recently.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 3, 2021)

Why is handjob and blowjob allowed?


----------



## Tyronecell (Aug 3, 2021)

It's over for me


----------



## lutte (Aug 3, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> you can try again homie


I'll start tomorrow
or maybe the day after that...


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 3, 2021)

I am a few days late but fuck it. I am in. I have never done no fap before and I am a gymcelling virgin . I am going to fucking explode.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Aug 3, 2021)

I read it just now but I'm in. Day 1 let's go!!!


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Aug 4, 2021)

I'm in


----------



## .👽. (Aug 4, 2021)

Tyronecell said:


> It's over for me


you joined Monday bro today is Wednesday mirin


----------



## Tyronecell (Aug 4, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> you joined Monday bro today is Wednesday mirin


I was already 18 days in nofap, but I ended up falling right at the beginning of the challenge

It's over for coomercells


----------



## Patient A (Aug 4, 2021)

It always ends this way...


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Aug 4, 2021)

Patient A said:


> It always ends this way...


It's so fucking hard


----------



## karamloveadidas (Aug 4, 2021)

I'm in wallahi I will not fail this time


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 5, 2021)

Its over boys, I tried not to coom but I was too horny. I couldn't stop thinking about cooming for 2 hours when trying to sleep so I snapped. No regrets tbh.

Although I did notice I became more "hungry" if you know what I mean.


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Aug 5, 2021)

Damn it will be the first time I get close to one week


----------



## karamloveadidas (Aug 5, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Its over boys, I tried not to coom to gay shrek porn but I was too horny


----------



## karamloveadidas (Aug 6, 2021)

Aight i failed in the fuckin first day I was edging my


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Aug 6, 2021)

I almost relapsed ONCE i'm never doing that again this month

I need to fill my schedule with more productive activity what reccomendations you guys have


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Aug 6, 2021)

It will be for the next time


----------



## Lolcel (Aug 6, 2021)

[Deleted]


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Aug 6, 2021)

Partecipating after I didn’t feel shit from head and PIV last night. Death grip and daily porn is killing my cock’s sensitivity and ability to sustain erections, especially during PIV


----------



## .👽. (Aug 6, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Partecipating after I didn’t feel shit from head and PIV last night. Death grip and daily porn is killing my cock’s sensitivity and ability to sustain erections, especially during PIV


same bro don't fap too much😕


----------



## Qwernity (Aug 6, 2021)

*I'M IN , FUCK PMO..FUCK WHORES I HATE THEM ALL
I COOMED 4 TIMES TODAY 
I HAD ENOUGH OF THIS SHIT, TIME TO PUT MY LIFE BACK TOGETHER *


----------



## Patient A (Aug 6, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Partecipating after I didn’t feel shit from head and PIV last night. Death grip and daily porn is killing my cock’s sensitivity and ability to sustain erections, especially during PIV


PIV?

Does that mean Penis in Vagina?


----------



## Patient A (Aug 6, 2021)

Qwernity said:


> *I'M IN , FUCK PMO..FUCK WHORES I HATE THEM ALL
> I COOMED 4 TIMES TODAY
> I HAD ENOUGH OF THIS SHIT, TIME TO PUT MY LIFE BACK TOGETHER *


cope

but  if you can


----------



## Qwernity (Aug 6, 2021)

Patient A said:


> cope
> 
> but  if you can


My highest steak was 18 days...and i have one of the most important exam in next month ,i cant lose...lets do it together 

Also I miss that "girl crushing a gook's head with her thighs" avi of urs


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 6, 2021)

After 15 days I had to release…oh well. Next month I’ll hit 30


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 6, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> After 15 days I had to release…oh well. Next month I’ll hit 30


lmfao my nigga relapsed


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 6, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> lmfao my nigga relapsed


----------



## XANAX (Aug 7, 2021)

Tomorrow I turn 60 days of streak in NOFAP.
The funny thing is that one day before doing Nofap.
I started a treatment because I had insomnia before.
And these 60 days I have been taking clonazepam 2 mg morning and night


----------



## ChristianChad (Aug 7, 2021)

Failed but doing it again


----------



## Qwernity (Aug 8, 2021)

Holy crap relapsed !!!!!!
I'll do it again for the sake of ANDROGEN RECEPTORS UHHH
one peek and u r 

sorry bro @Patient A


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 8, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Failed but doing it again





Qwernity said:


> Holy crap relapsed !!!!!!
> I'll do it again for the sake of ANDROGEN RECEPTORS UHHH
> one peek and u r
> 
> sorry bro @Patient A


 Change avi


----------



## Qwernity (Aug 8, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Change avi


brutal punishment FUAARKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## ChristianChad (Aug 8, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Change avi


if i will fail again i will change


----------



## Jkwww (Aug 8, 2021)

Oh no I failed this time


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Aug 8, 2021)

N


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 8, 2021)

turbocuckcel_7000000 said:


> N


8 days late.. I’ll accept tho


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 8, 2021)

@Patient A @Tyronecell @karamloveadidas @mulattomaxxer @Yuya Moggershima and anyone else 

You may redeem yourself 1 coom coin. After the 15th no more chances. Reset your avis to normal


----------



## Patient A (Aug 8, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> @Patient A @Tyronecell @karamloveadidas @mulattomaxxer @Yuya Moggershima and anyone else
> 
> You may redeem yourself 1 coom coin. After the 15th no more chances. Reset your avis to normal


Thank you for the coom coin kind stranger 


Spoiler


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Aug 8, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> @Patient A @Tyronecell @karamloveadidas @mulattomaxxer @Yuya Moggershima and anyone else
> 
> You may redeem yourself 1 coom coin. After the 15th no more chances. Reset your avis to normal


Well time to try again


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Aug 10, 2021)

It's been a week and my willpower is spent
I'm not even horny just bored


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## tyronelite (Aug 11, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> View attachment 1265806


NIGGA


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 11, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> NIGGA



coomer.mp4​


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 12, 2021)

Gonna prove this shit is all cope. Porn and masturbation arent harmfull and focussing on this shit is a waste of time that should be spend on other things.

Today i will do a 60day no porn, no masturbation.

Today is day 1, 24 hours of this already. Still no superpowers, still no stacies on my tinder, still no ioi in real life, no energy or being clear of mind.

Day 1 of this 60 day cope


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 12, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Gonna prove this shit is all cope. Porn and masturbation arent harmfull and focussing on this shit is a waste of time that should be spend on other things.
> 
> Today i will do a 60day no porn, no masturbation.
> 
> ...


Shut up


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 13, 2021)

Day2. Still no superpowers. I just clicked on some instagram link from this forum and it was basically porn tbh

Does female instagram count as porn? Brutal, might be over already.


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 13, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Day2. Still no superpowers. I just clicked on some instagram link from this forum and it was basically porn tbh
> 
> Does female instagram count as porn? Brutal, might be over already.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 13, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> View attachment 1269262


Day 2.5. Nearing Day3. Still no superpowers


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 14, 2021)

Day 3. I am starting to feel on edge. Starting to swipe on uglier girls on OLD too, daydreaming about fucking girls. Staring at girls at the gym and imagining pinning them down.

This is why I usually don't do this shit. It's torture tbh. Whatever see how it goes.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 14, 2021)

Unironically nofap is ascending me rn. Feel way too fucking horny and my standards are going down. Hitting on these beckies I matched with weeks ago but didnt want to message, and they are acting way more interested than these looksmatched girls I normally hit on tbh.

Nofap-->Lower standards-->Easier slaying-->No need to masturbate.

Not sure if ascension or this is gonna ruin my life at some point jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 14, 2021)

I'm late replying but I'm already 6 days in


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 14, 2021)

I legit can't get it up now wtf


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 14, 2021)

N1666 said:


> I legit can't get it up now wtf


It’ll pass


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 14, 2021)

Just coined fml


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Aug 14, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> *Bringing back some tradition.
> 
> If you'd like to participate comment below saying "in". Easiest way to track everyone
> 
> ...


fuck bro i just found this shit 
over
wish i found this at august 1st


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Aug 14, 2021)

XANAX said:


> Tomorrow I turn 60 days of streak in NOFAP.
> The funny thing is that one day before doing Nofap.
> I started a treatment because I had insomnia before.
> And these 60 days I have been taking clonazepam 2 mg morning and night


man i remember last year when doing this i was at your level dont give it at day 61 like i did 
been fucked ever since 
went literally 100 days with only one fap
then got right back into


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 15, 2021)

werto40 said:


> man i remember last year when doing this i was at your level dont give it at day 61 like i did
> been fucked ever since
> went literally 100 days with only one fap
> then got right back into


I dont think doing a weekly fap is bad for you in any way. You need some type of release, although preferential is to get a foid to release in ofc.

Day4 here


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Aug 15, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> I dont think doing a weekly fap is bad for you in any way. You need some type of release, although preferential is to get a foid to release in ofc.
> 
> Day4 here


college is gonna be the time i get laid 
already been getting alot of girls following me on insta since i got featured on my college's page


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 15, 2021)

werto40 said:


> college is gonna be the time i get laid
> already been getting alot of girls following me on insta since i got featured on my college's page


mirin socialmedia maxxing


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Aug 15, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> mirin socialmedia maxxing


Yea nothing crazy but i have 650 followers but i avoid insta mostly bc porn is all over it


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 15, 2021)

werto40 said:


> Yea nothing crazy but i have 650 followers but i avoid insta mostly bc porn is all over it


even just swiping on tinder its often porn what women post there as pics, brutal

got a date with a becky tomorrow that I was ignoring before cuz shes not my type, but getting too horny now day4. so i can prob orgasm tomorrow hopefull tbh she has 'looking for something casual' in her bio so should be gud


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Aug 15, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> even just swiping on tinder its often porn what women post there as pics, brutal
> 
> got a date with a becky tomorrow that I was ignoring before cuz shes not my type, but getting too horny now day4. so i can prob orgasm tomorrow hopefull tbh she has 'looking for something casual' in her bio so should be gud


good shit 
while i get a lot of matches on tinder a lot of them are too stuck up or shy to text first and i dont feel like texting most of them first ngl 
jfl


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 15, 2021)

God damnit


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 15, 2021)

werto40 said:


> good shit
> while i get a lot of matches on tinder a lot of them are too stuck up or shy to text first and i dont feel like texting most of them first ngl
> jfl


you need to standardize

i send standard first msg to all matches that i somewhat like, then standard second message. and only start putting in effort in the 3rd message and further

makes you waste 0 effort on bitches that aint gonna put in effort


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Aug 15, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> you need to standardize
> 
> i send standard first msg to all matches that i somewhat like, then standard second message. and only start putting in effort in the 3rd message and further
> 
> makes you waste 0 effort on bitches that aint gonna put in effort


I used to just start off with “I have a important question for you” because i feel that can open up anything really lol
But then i stopped caring abt tinder ngl
But yea imma try that thx


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 25, 2021)

Anyways i fucked that bitch from tinder on day 7, nutting in that condom didn't feel all that good at all and was severely disappointed. Fucking beckies seems to be total cope still. So i started fapping again to not make this mistake again.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 27, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Anyways i fucked that bitch from tinder on day 7, nutting in that condom didn't feel all that good at all and was severely disappointed. Fucking beckies seems to be total cope still. So i started fapping again to not make this mistake again.


condom sex, is not so good. But also the only healthy/sane option when doing new womens.


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 27, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Anyways i fucked that bitch from tinder on day 7, nutting in that condom didn't feel all that good at all and was severely disappointed. Fucking beckies seems to be total cope still. So i started fapping again to not make this mistake again.


So in ur eyes fapping > having sex with a becky?

Ngl if u went 2 weeks plus you would've felt good about fucking her


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 28, 2021)

N1666 said:


> So in ur eyes fapping > having sex with a becky?
> 
> Ngl if u went 2 weeks plus you would've felt good about fucking her


It felt better than fapping but not that good at all. In the end i could only conclude its not worth the effort to chat up, go on a date, etc. Beckies anymore


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 28, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> It felt better than fapping but not that good at all. In the end i could only conclude its not worth the effort to chat up, go on a date, etc. Beckies anymore


Did you ever have condomless sex?
I found condom sex only slightly better than fapping. But raw, was best/better
But going raw is only sensible inside a ltr context, probabs.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 28, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Did you ever have condomless sex?
> I found condom sex only slightly better than fapping. But raw, was best/better
> But going raw is only sensible inside a ltr context, probabs.


Only twice in my life. My ltrs never wanted to use birth control 

Both times felt great. Condomsex is just cope ye


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 28, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Only twice in my life. My ltrs never wanted to use birth control
> 
> Both times felt great. Condomsex is just cope ye


Was my experience also. raw feels pretty good. condom sex, not that good, borderline cope. Sex with a condom, or fapping, almost equally ejoyable. A woman needs extra oral skills, to make condom sex mogg fapping.

Only reason for condom sex, might be the ego boost that comes with a woman chosing you to have sex with.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 29, 2021)

N1666 said:


> God damnit


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 29, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


>



I bounced back, I'm on day 5 now


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 29, 2021)

N1666 said:


> I bounced back, I'm on day 5 now


great.

Mirin, the Zyzz avi.

We're all gonna make it brah!


----------



## Patient A (Aug 29, 2021)

Day 29: I've coomed a total of 69 times as of today. That is my new monthly coom limit, it has been hard to keep coom outflow this low.

gonna try for 6.9 cooms next month 

just coom™

I actually invented the Just Coom™ Trademark last year, and made the decision to make it open source for all to use as long as no profits are made, in which event I have 6.9% royalties fees on all profit linked.


----------



## ALP (Aug 30, 2021)

Guys ,first you need to break porn addiction.

You can't fight with two enemies at the same time.

Teach yourself to ejaculate with your imagination for at least 4 months.(till 2022)

Than you can save your a$$ from masturbating.


----------



## Patient A (Sep 1, 2021)

ALP said:


> Guys ,first you need to break porn addiction.
> 
> You can't fight with two enemies at the same time.
> 
> ...


Dn rd 

just coomed


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 1, 2021)

ITS OVER BOYS. I AM ALWAYS COOMINGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Slasher (Sep 29, 2021)

Jkwww said:


> Oh no I failed this time


@Jkwww You Can't Jerk Off, You Have A Pussy Not A Dick.
@Ritalincel Take Her Jeans Off So We Can See.


----------



## Slasher (Sep 29, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> View attachment 1297145
> 
> ITS OVER BOYS. I AM ALWAYS COOMINGGGGGGGGGGGGG


@mulattomaxxer You Coom To This:


----------

